# Prontogest injections



## Little_Miss_Bossy (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi ladies,
Currently in my 2ww of fet and I'm struggling with my hormone injections. My dh injects them in my bottom for me and I'm sure he's doing a great job, but I seem to have lumps where he has injected and it's become quite sore even to sit down. Drs have assured me this is normal but has anyone else had this? If so did it ever ease off? Thanks x


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Hello Little_miss_bossy. 

Yes my dear these are normal bumps and the pain is also normal. It'll be the bruising and slight build up on the oil inside/around the muscle. I do my own which is a chore and I use an ice cube to numb the area first which helps when re-injecting the same area. Also do you warm the vials up before inserting? I used to pop them in my bra for 5 mins beforehand. Also the other one is to massage the area well after the injection. This will help with the lump.. Mine still looked like I'd an extra cheek growing mind. 

It will soon go once you stop them and I'd guess that would be around 12 weeks. 

All the best x


----------



## Little_Miss_Bossy (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks a lot for your reply. Dh does give it a rub but it's the little flinch I give as he puts the needle in that bothers me. Ok I knew it was one of those things I'd just have to put up with but really hoped it might get easier. Let's just hope I have 12 weeks of it lol!


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

I know that flinch, happens to me every time and that's from me doing it. 

By the time I ended mine last time the lump was the size of an egg and even sitting on the loo hurt  

I'm praying it is for 12 weeks for you x


----------

